# Porting Linux drivers to Freebsd



## viswesh (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

I want to port linux drivers of our pci device to freebsd.

I started with - by going through the man pages and trying to find the corresponding APIs in FREEBSD for the kernel functions in Linux.Also, i went through the Freebsd Arch Handbook, which was helpful.

Are there other materials which are documented for porting driver code from linux or any other platform to Freebsd.It would be helpful.

Sorry, if there is a previous thread on the same topic.

Regards,
Viswesh


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 16, 2011)

This could help:
http://fxr.watson.org/


----------

